# getting prepared for raw......



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I am getting prepared to change Ruby over to raw in about 4 more weeks and I am trying really hard to have a "plan!" 
So far my prep includes:
*** checked out all posted links here 
*** joined a couple of Yahoo raw groups to have "pros" field questions 
*** bought a small upright freezer and stocking up on zip-lock bags 
*** found a few raw providers that offer free-range meats
*** looking into purchasing a grinder to "ease" Ruby into the bone chewing aspect of raw (More like... to "ease" ME into the idea of Ruby chewing/swallowing bone fragments! Please, tell me that this feeling will fade!)
*** put together a "tummy kit" in case stool issues occur as I find out what agrees with Ruby and what may not

Due to Ruby's earlier dental issues and my insecurity, I have waited until I am home for the summer to make this raw switch because I want to be with her 24-7 to keep a close watch on her. 
If anyone can think of other preparations that I should consider, please share!
thanks!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats on getting ready to make the switch! It's one of the best things you can do for your dog. My Borzoi is 12 years old and has eaten raw since the day she got to my house. Just about a year ago I switched vets, and the new vet could not *believe* she was that age: she just looked too darn good, with lovely teeth for such an old dog to boot.

Your nerves will diminish, don't worry. It sounds like you've done your research so I hardly need to tell you this, but just be sure to give new raw-eaters the largest RMB (raw meaty bone) they can handle for a meal. That will discourage wolfing and teach them to chew. One rule of thumb is that the RMB should be about the size of the dog's head. :act-up: My Italian Greyhound eats a large drumstick, a thigh, a small back, or a pork riblet in a setting with no problem whatsoever: yes, she chews and eats that little knobby bone at the end of the drumstick, no problem. My Borzoi can take half a chicken at a time, or a tom turkey neck or two.

One thing to consider is where you're going to have your dog eat. In their crate? In the kitchen? Outside on the grass? The answer could depend on how fastidious they are (and you are!).

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

The fear of bones hopefully subside. It's really a non issue and you will see this once you watch your dog chewing them. You seem to be off to a great start. :angel2: Here are some things that I would suggest if you have not already got them. (I would save your money on the grinder though  These things make my life a little easier anyway. 

Buy a couple pair of nice utility scissors SOOOO much easier than cutting with a knife on a cutting board and less mess (however you will use these too)

Bags are great but I have also found that buying those rubbermaid containers are great for thawing in the fridge while you are working on thawed meats. 

And a cheap scale for measuring.

Good luck


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, Olie! 
Never thought about getting kitchen sheers! (I'll put the grinder on hold! LOL) 
And, it does make sense to buy lots of solid containers for better freeze/thaw methods. 
Also, certainly a kitchen scale would help me know that I'm feeding Ruby the right amount!
See why I come to the "experts!" :amen:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll attest to the kitchen shears, scale and the putting off of the grinder. Grinder really is a waste of money because your ruby will be just fine with RMBs!!!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Sure hope you're right CM! 
All the great things I read about RMB's keeping plaque at bay I think is a wonderful payoff for going raw!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, yes, the Rubbermaid (or equivalent) containers instead of plastic bags, for sure! 

At first, we did the "patty meal" and "RMB meal" method of raw feeding (Schultze style), and had a Champion grinder that we used a lot. Eventually, we went to a majority of RMB's, and feed organ mixes but not really any veggies, so that massive grinder now sits unused. We are lucky enough to have a place to buy raw dog food nearby where we get the organ mixes. We purchase a case of RMB's (pork riblets are our favorite, but it varies), thaw the box in the bathtub, repackage the meat into the smaller containers, and store them in the freezer out in the garage, bringing out a couple at a time to thaw in the fridge. We're feeding four dogs, so purchasing by the case is practical!

--Q


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I like tupperware better than plastic bags too.

It sounds like you are well prepared. You and your girl will do just fine


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I use plastic baggies as opposed to tupperware because it allows me to condense more into my chest freezer. I do place multiple baggies of meat in a large tupperware that I keep in the fridge to thaw, though.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I happen to like a heavy meat clever to come down hard on a bone or chunk and break it. Sometimes my hand hurts after too much kitchen scissoring.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

you can also try holding the first few pieces while she learns to chew. this worked well with Fozz (though I still hold all pieces due to his resource guarding--if he ever choked I'd have a hell of a time helping him).


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Funny that you mention that! LOL!!!! I was thinking that if I could hold the meat as she eats maybe I could keep the gulp risk down! 
What is really going to be a riot is if Ruby turns her nose up to raw in the beginning!!! 
Here I am fretting over the "what ifs" and it's weeks away! No matter what, I'm going full steam ahead!


----------



## rawdogs (Apr 30, 2011)

I have only had Minnie for 2weeks,put her on to raw on day one,with no probs at all,so far she has had,pork and lamb ribs,lamb chops and chicken wings as RMBS.
I doubt you will have to worry about Ruby not liking raw,she will love you for it:adore:


----------

